# home vegetable gardening



## cnycharles (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm still catching up on my picture posting! Pic shows a bunch of seedlings I germinated in my living room under lights, on a heat mat and with a plastic dome over the top. The peppers and tomatoes loved the extra heat, though the basil didn't like it as much. some parsley had to be germinated below the shelf where it was dark and the marjoram was to the side.







I went a bit crazy buying seed on ebay and the internet! All told I bought seed of principe borghese (red cherry tomato for sun-drying), lemon boy (yellow med. size tomato), golden nugget (yellow grape tomato), san marzano (red very long sauce tomato), early girl (common early red tomato), a large disease-resistant green bell pepper, a hybrid orange bell pepper, paprika pepper (no seed germinated)  italian parsley, somewhat standard basil and marjoram and some chives. later on I purchased some nastursium and salad mix to put together as salad (you can eat nastursium flowers)

There were a lot of happy campers when I was giving extra seedlings away!  I had to be careful I didn't give away too many so that I didn't have any left for myself! Plants are outside now and have been growing like crazy in ten gallon pots (and a few smaller ones for peppers, onions and salad/herbs)


----------



## NYEric (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice; wish I had room to grow veggies indoor too!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 19, 2008)

Excellent Charles...:clap:


----------

